# Implantation Issues?



## hockey24

Just curious if there are any tests or ways of knowing if you have implantation issues? I just wonder if my eggs ever fertilize and just don't attach? Just curious if anyone knows if you can isolate this at all?


----------



## Natsby

Good question, I would be interested to know this one too. I know the lining of the uterus has to be thick enough and they can test for that with an ultrasound, also that progesterone level is high enough to allow implantation after OV. But I´m not sure they can test for implantation, just if there is anything stopping it.
A friend of mine was sure she had this problem and she bought a duo monitor and it showed low progesterone after ov so she was right.
Good luck.


----------



## sukisam

My acupuncture lady thinks I have conceived a ferw times but it hasn't stuck so from last month onwards i use heat pads on my stomach (on top of pants!) from ovulation till about 12dpo and i keep my feet warms (chinese believe cold feet cold uterus, my lower belly is cold to touch too. I don't use it after 12dpo cos it can delay AF and you can't wear them overnight just in the day.
it's worth a try!
:dust:
xxxx


----------



## StarSign

sukisam said:


> My acupuncture lady thinks I have conceived a ferw times but it hasn't stuck so from last month onwards i use heat pads on my stomach (on top of pants!) from ovulation till about 12dpo and i keep my feet warms (chinese believe cold feet cold uterus, my lower belly is cold to touch too. I don't use it after 12dpo cos it can delay AF and you can't wear them overnight just in the day.
> it's worth a try!
> :dust:
> xxxx

I'm sure I've done that quite a bit myself. My help for that was to use Siberian Ginseng which helps "warm" the area. We'll see if that's the last trick. I'm either 12 or 15dpo depending on what chart you look at.


----------



## googly

I'm concerned about implantation as well - partly because of an LPD (LP = 7-9 days generally) but I think the LP may be *because* of a uterine layer that is not developing enough and breaking down too soon. So a couple of things I have done this month is take L-Arginine for circulation/improve the lining, and then 1 x 500g cap of Bromelain for 5 days post-ov (is theorized to help implantation). Who know if those will help...


----------



## Indigo77

hockey24 said:


> Just curious if there are any tests or ways of knowing if you have implantation issues? I just wonder if my eggs ever fertilize and just don't attach? Just curious if anyone knows if you can isolate this at all?

Did they measure your lining before the IUI?


----------



## Mon_n_john

They should have measured your lining anytime you had a vaginal scan done. I believe my last one showed a 7+ lining and I think the nurse said anything over 5+ mid-cycle (I was CD 13) was good.


----------



## googly

There is that endometrial biopsy you can have done as well - don't know if anyone here has had that? I believe that's where they take a small sample of your uterine lining as close as possible to AF - to check on the quality of it, basically to see if it is providing a good enough environment for implantation.

I think that's the closest thing you can get to your question... other than getting a BFP a day or two before AF - then you could see you are achieving fertilisation just not full implantation. That's what I'm hoping to see as a next step... of course if it's not capable of implanting at all - for whatever reason - there won't be a BFP. 

I think the iv-ultrasound that Mon mentioned would be a good first step to check the thickness, then if your FS thinks its an issue, eventually, the biopsy. I believe it's one of the later things they try though (because it's more invasive).


----------



## LLbean

you can also have blood clotting issues that can prevent implantation...for that they do a blood test...Thrombophelia Workup...and it can tell them if you are prone to clotting...for that one I will be on Heparin after the transfer


----------



## hockey24

Well I went today for a full Day 3 work up - which I haven't had before. They looked closer at a small fibroid they saw before my IUI and it appears to be located right in the spot where implantation is most likely to occur. I am going back next week when AF is gone to have a saline u/s done and that will give them a better idea of what impact the fibroid is having. If is shows its impacting, then I will have outpatient surgery to have it removed before moving forward with any other IUI's or IVF. 

So not sure how I want the results to come out. I'd like that to be the reason and think that everything will go smoothly if removed - but scared about having a procedure done to remove it. 

UGH!! This baby making stuff is so complicated when you want it so badly!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I had a polyp removed as it was in the ideal spot for implantation. I was put under general and the recovery was easy, so dont worry :hugs:

Ive always wondered about the implantation thing too. For my IUIs my lining has been perfect, but I wonder if there can be other implantation issues. It boggles my mind that with IVF growing embryos are put back inside so when it fails is it due to implantation issues or would the embryo have failed anyway due to genetics. so much unknown!


----------



## hockey24

Hey Sara - when you had the polyp removed, were you still able to try that cycle? 

Also, what do they tell you about the cyst? Is it ok? I was told they could put you on BCP's (which seems depressing) or take care of it when they remove the fibroid.


----------

